#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμός προστίμων αυθαιρέτων με τον Ν.4495/2017

## Ιωαννης Πε

καλημέρα δεν μου κάνει εγκατάσταση στα windows 8.1

----------


## andr1941

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφε.
Δοκίμασε τα εξής:
Α)Απενεργοποίησε το firewall των Windows και το antivirus εάν έχεις.
Β) Εάν έχεις παλιότερη έκδοση του προγράμματος η' του προγράμματος:"πρόστιμα με το από 20-9-17 νομοσχέδιο" πρέπει να την απεγκαταστησεις.
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.

----------


## giannis_eng

Καλημερα
Το προγραμματακι δουλευει κανονικα. Δεν βρισκω ομως πως επιλεγω κατηγορια αυθαιρεσιας (1,2,3,4,5) μια βοηθεια παρακαλω!

----------


## andr1941

Καλημέρα συνάδελφε,
Η κατηγορία αυθαιρεσίας δεν παίζει ρόλο στον υπολογισμό του προστίμου για αυτό δεν την έχω προσθέσει στο πρόγραμμα.
Θα ανεβάσω την έκδοση 1.72 με κάποιες βελτιώσεις.
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.

----------


## giokalt

ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## kougioumoutzaki

Ωραίο προγραμματάκι...Πως περνάω σταυλικές εγκαταστάσεις?

----------


## andr1941

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφε.
Στο μενού: "ΕΙΔΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ" η τελευταία επιλογή είναι : "Σταυλικές εγκαταστάσεις".Την επιλέγεις και αυτόματα το πρόγραμμα προσαρμόζει το πρόστιμο.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## FormerUser1

Έκανα δοκιμαστικό αφού απενεργοποίησα το Firewall και το antivirus. Μου βγάζει το μήνυμα που  επισυνάπτω. Δοκίμασα τα δεκαδικά ψηφία που έχω στα τμ τόσο με τελεία όσο και με κόμμα, αλλά συνεχίζει να βγαίνει αυτό το μήνυμα.
Μήπως φταίει που έχω windows 7/64 και όχι 32; 
Ευχαριστώ. Χρόνια Πολλά.

----------


## andr1941

Συνάδελφε evftab καλησπέρα και καλά Χριστούγεννα.Από τα προγράμματα θα το βρεις.Το πρόγραμμα θα εμφανίζεται ως :"Πρόστιμα Ν.4495/2017".θα το βρεις και θα κάνεις απεγκατασταση για να εγκατασταθει η νέα έκδοση.Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.

----------


## andr1941

http://www.emichanikos.gr/showthread...πώσεις)Για την νέα εκδοση(2.32) του προγράμματος με εκτυπώσεις, οικονομικό έλεγχο μεταφοράς δηλώσεων 4178 στον 4495 και πολλά άλλα δείτε στο παρών link

----------

m&a

----------

